# Flashback - 90's Music Appreciation



## Pine (Feb 25, 2011)

There's already a bunch of threads where people share their favorite songs and music videos, but I think we need to dedicate a thread to the music of the 90's. A lot of us were kids around that time, so we can get some nostalgia brewing in here.

some examples:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhYgeGT_vcU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqcM5lVoteQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxNX_PRqhCQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hs8y3kneqrs

inb4 Nirvana


----------



## Alstor (Feb 25, 2011)

FAVORITE THREAD OF ALL TIME

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFyv6Y2J9Lw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRv4VQra2kc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gio8MK_wZEM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6X8Ic86Hx3w - My mom actually sang this to me when I was a baby as a lullaby.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0mYZswIU5M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPAEFnVZVOs - Shut up you know this was the shit back then.


----------



## Icky (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=AVbQo3IOC_A

Awww yeah.


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm gonna love this thread.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd post the 90's music I like but I don't think anyone would like it.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Feb 25, 2011)

I was gonna say Rockit by Herbie Hancock but that's from the 80s Xc


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 25, 2011)

80's music > 90's music

Seriously.

Boy bands, nu-metal, and turrible, turrible pop.


----------



## Cam (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fevGo3H5840

90's made the best green day ever <3


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5Tnhgpppig In the Mist She Was Standing - Opeth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UhsvyFStkg Them Bones - Alice in Chains
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKp5v588-Vs Monkey Wrench - Foo Fighters
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaNICEA98gw Give it Away - Red Hot Chili Peppers


I don't have very much music from the 90's mostly stuff that either predates it or comes afterwards... :/


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2011)

I would post but all I listened to was Pop-Punk sooooo


----------



## Leafblower29 (Feb 25, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> 80's music > 90's music
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Boy bands, nu-metal, and turrible, turrible pop.


Yes because those were the ONLY genres that had music during that time period and no other genre did.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> Yes because those were the ONLY genres that had music during that time period and no other genre did.


 
That and look at number 1 on this article.


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 25, 2011)

So is this all music from the 90s or just grunge/alternative? 

Anyway: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjSedNnFVPs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzglvrUi3vA


----------



## Zanzi (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm gonna love this thread to death.

 Weezer - My Name Is Jonas
 Red Hot Chille Peppers - Under the Bridge
 Green Day - When I Come Around 
 Radiohead - Creep 

I'm probably gonna edit this and add some more when I have time.


----------



## Takun (Feb 25, 2011)

jjjjj


----------



## Takun (Feb 25, 2011)

OH ALEXANDER I SEE YOU BENEATH THE ARCHWAYS OF AERODYNAMICS.

[yt]xf20Effo6ds[/yt]


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 25, 2011)

Apparently you saw him twice, Takun.


----------



## Takun (Feb 25, 2011)

Skift said:


> Apparently you saw him twice, Takun.


 

With the forum only able to triple quote, my responses have gotten all messed up trying to do more :C


----------



## Heliophobic (Feb 25, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> 80's music > 90's music
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> Boy bands, nu-metal, and turrible, turrible pop.


 
I think those are more abundant nowadays.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 25, 2011)

Leafblower29 said:


> Yes because those were the ONLY genres that had music during that time period and no other genre did.


 
Yes, because I said those were the ONLY genres that had music during that time period, and no other genre did.

Those are the genres that dominated the 90's.


----------

